# Possibly taking a break from buying and making guitars



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

So it's an odd story but here it goes. I ran into a fella the other day and I was telling him about a conversation between me and my sister . Buddy has an old 70s Chevy c/k 10 pickup in his yard. It is not registered nore has it been road driven for a while. So as I was saying I was telling him " my sister said I should buy that old truck when can store it at mother's " his response was "what would you offer" my response was " I can't drive " then re resonded " no really what would you offer " so I'm thinking of talking to him about the old truck. If I can get it for relatively cheap then me and my sister will fix it up and in the process I'll get my license. So I do get it I won't be able to pickup more gear but that's all right. The truck would of came in red but is more of a redish oringe now . I believe it's needs the leaf springs replaced. The truck has a old fiberglass cap with it. It's kind of like these two
















Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2018)

Get an Analogman Sunface pedal and never think about that old truck again.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Player99 said:


> Get an Analogman Sunface pedal and never think about that old truck again.


What’s that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2018)

Have a mechanic look it over before thinking about an offer.
This is not like swapping pups. lol


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Those are my favorite trucks ever built. I believe the 73-87 are a better truck, but I still prefer the the 69-72.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

laristotle said:


> Have a mechanic look it over before thinking about an offer.
> This is not like swapping pups. lol


If I do il get the fella next door . He teaches automotive repair at the high school 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

crawl under it, check the cab mounts. That's where those trucks rust out first.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

And the rear sections of the frame. Those Rochester carbs were nearly bulletproof, but a serious pain in the ass to rebuild if needed.

What motor is in it?


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Gear and motor heads ... you are surrounded by enablers....run away


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I would never have to worry about this. I have to struggle putting the truss rod cover back on. Forget about doing anything with vehicles.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Sounds like a bad idea to me, sorry.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

That truck will be a constant cost. If you can afford it and you want it,get it. I would suggest getting an insuramce quote first.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Sounds like a bad idea to me, sorry.


@adcandour is giving good advice (as [almost] always)




RBlakeney said:


> That truck will be a constant cost. If you can afford it and you want it,get it. I would suggest getting an insuramce quote first.


More excellent advice.

Please consider taking your time and thinking this through thoroughly.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If you are planning on buying it to restore and drive, it is not a good economical decision. If you want a vehicle to drive, try to find an older Corolla or something like that for around $1500.00-2000.00. You might not find a great deal on the island but around Moncton/Shediac it won't be too difficult to find.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

If it's your first project, and your not used to working on old vehicles this may be a bit steep of a project. Hard to source parts, etc.

On the other hand, it's a simple machine.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

silvertonebetty said:


> So it's an odd story but here it goes. I ran into a fella the other day and I was telling him about a conversation between me and my sister . Buddy has an old 70s Chevy c/k 10 pickup in his yard. It is not registered nore has it been road driven for a while. So as I was saying I was telling him " my sister said I should buy that old truck when can store it at mother's " his response was "what would you offer" my response was " I can't drive " then re resonded " no really what would you offer " so I'm thinking of talking to him about the old truck. If I can get it for relatively cheap then me and my sister will fix it up and in the process I'll get my license. So I do get it I won't be able to pickup more gear but that's all right. The truck would of came in red but is more of a redish oringe now . I believe it's needs the leaf springs replaced. The truck has a old fiberglass cap with it. It's kind of like these two
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really? $17.5k for an old truck? i'm totally in the wrong business. i can buy trucks like that here for about $2500


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lincoln said:


> crawl under it, check the cab mounts. That's where those trucks rust out first.


Will do 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes all good points. No I won’t jump into this . This I guess something I want but don’t need . There is somethings that do concern me a bit mainly cost . I do like the old truck . It is something I’m always staring at when We drive by it . But I kind of worry about the price of parts and if I did get it road worthy would I be able run it cost wise?. See this is a good reason to ask about questions to get a second opinion . Some times yes as I think it was rblankeny mention once I ask for advice and don’t take it. I will not lie I am hardheaded at times. But I guess now and then we need to hear what we don’t want to hear to make a wise choice . So thanks again for looking out for me and trying to prevent from doing something stupid lol. But if was to win the 649 I’d get it in a heart beat or try to get Lain’s on 78 c10 off him . Oo that’s one sexy truck














it has a 454 4 barrel in her 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2018)

silvertonebetty said:


> If I do il get the fella next door . He teaches automotive repair at the high school
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those that can't do, teach.
Those that can't teach, teach physed.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

silvertonebetty said:


> Yes all good points. No I won’t jump into this . This I guess something I want but don’t need . There is somethings that do concern me a bit mainly cost . I do like the old truck . It is something I’m always staring at when We drive by it . But I kind of worry about the price of parts and if I did get it road worthy would I be able run it cost wise?. See this is a good reason to ask about questions to get a second opinion . Some times yes as I think it was rblankeny mention once I ask for advice and don’t take it. I will not lie I am hardheaded at times. But I guess now and then we need to hear what we don’t want to hear to make a wise choice . So thanks again for looking out for me and trying to prevent from doing something stupid lol. But if was to win the 649 I’d get it in a heart beat or try to get Lain’s on 78 c10 off him . Oo that’s one sexy truck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a lovely truck. For me, That's daily routine. I just 454 swapped an 88 short wheelbase. But I'm used to such shit


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> That's a lovely truck. For me, That's daily routine. I just 454 swapped an 88 short wheelbase. *But I'm used to such shit*


And that makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> really? $17.5k for an old truck? i'm totally in the wrong business. i can buy trucks like that here for about $2500


I agree. That price is ridiculous. I've often seen Canadians bringing back old vehicles from the USA to restore.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Unless you already did a road test, I guess the sleeping engine need to be opened and carefully cleaned...

I plan to change vehicle next year. As I so not change often, I have to study hard when I change !
It would most probably be my last car... Never had a personal car with comfort AND luxury.
Do not like the modern Cadillac look. I never buy imported cars.
I dream of a Lincoln. Ah ! the big continental boat of "70-"80 !
I took a look and found some, one nearby : never went out in winter they all say !
From 40000 to 80000 mi., under 10k$.
Much less than the sophisticated newer ones by 60-80k$ !
But brand new has four wheel drive while good ol never heard about that...
AND it would need a garage anyway...
Maybe I should keep my "used to be excellent" not so ol Flex...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

just power the oil pump for a little bit to give the internals a nice coat of fresh oil before you crank it. if it ran good when they parked it, should be fine inside the block. it's everything else that you'll need to give attention to. if the tranny is automatic, plan on rebuilding it, and replacing the torque converter. they don't like sitting for long periods. manual trans handles it better, and less crap goes wrong with them. look for leaky flex hoses on your brakes, and check the cyl inside the drums. drum brakes are easy and cheap to rebuild. the only part that i ever had a hard time with was adjusting them so they were even. also the rubber sections of your fuel line, and all your coolant and vaccum hoses too. dry rot is not your friend. vacuum leaks can do funny things sometimes.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> I agree. That price is ridiculous. I've often seen Canadians bringing back old vehicles from the USA to restore.


Yes it's out rages for a truck that be lucky to grab a few grand around here at best .

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

silvertonebetty said:


> Yes it's out rages for a truck that be lucky to grab a few grand around here at best .
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


If it's rust free and original, it's probably a 10k truck here. We recently sold an 85 K1500 for 5k. 

I'm in the middle a 454 swap in my brother's 88 K1500 short wheelbase right now.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

My '77 K15 has round headlights, not sure that square headlight truck is a '78?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Price is insane. But who knows, it could turn out great:


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Sneaky said:


> Price is insane. But who knows, it could turn out great:


O that’s just a pic I pulled off line . I’d only be interested if he doesn’t want a whole lot . My sister wants to go half . But I’m told it’s only worth between 5-800 no more since it hasn’t been on the road for a bit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2018)

silvertonebetty said:


> since it hasn’t been on the road for a bit


You may want to reread cheezy's post then.
Anticipate a few grand and then some to get it running safe.


cheezyridr said:


> just power the oil pump for a little bit to give the internals a nice coat of fresh oil before you crank it. if it ran good when they parked it, should be fine inside the block. it's everything else that you'll need to give attention to. if the tranny is automatic, plan on rebuilding it, and replacing the torque converter. they don't like sitting for long periods. manual trans handles it better, and less crap goes wrong with them. look for leaky flex hoses on your brakes, and check the cyl inside the drums. drum brakes are easy and cheap to rebuild. the only part that i ever had a hard time with was adjusting them so they were even. also the rubber sections of your fuel line, and all your coolant and vaccum hoses too. dry rot is not your friend. vacuum leaks can do funny things sometimes.


Personally, I'd advise against it.
Especially since you're a first time driver.
That 454 may hurt you pretty bad.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> Price is insane. But who knows, it could turn out great:


Don't tell me you play one of those seafoam green guitars as well?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

laristotle said:


> You may want to reread cheezy's post then.
> Anticipate a few grand and then some to get running safe.
> 
> Personally, I'd advise against it.
> ...


O don’t worry . I’m afraid there will be to much to do with the truck to get messed up with. And the 454 bud won’t sell that it’s his pride and joy . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

jb welder said:


> My '77 K15 has round headlights, not sure that square headlight truck is a '78?


IIRC 77 was the last year for the single rounds on the Squares.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

cheezyridr said:


> just power the oil pump for a little bit to give the internals a nice coat of fresh oil before you crank it. if it ran good when they parked it, should be fine inside the block. it's everything else that you'll need to give attention to. if the tranny is automatic, plan on rebuilding it, and replacing the torque converter. they don't like sitting for long periods. manual trans handles it better, and less crap goes wrong with them. look for leaky flex hoses on your brakes, and check the cyl inside the drums. drum brakes are easy and cheap to rebuild. the only part that i ever had a hard time with was adjusting them so they were even. also the rubber sections of your fuel line, and all your coolant and vaccum hoses too. dry rot is not your friend. vacuum leaks can do funny things sometimes.


This kind of scares me I must be honest that’s a lot that came go wrong 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

silvertonebetty said:


> This kind of scares me I must be honest that’s a lot that came go wrong
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


at least its a full frame vehicle. We spent today rebuilding the rear suspension mounts on an old unibody car.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

cboutilier said:


> at least its a full frame vehicle. We spent today rebuilding the rear suspension mounts on an old unibody car.


No fun . The most I’ve done was help replace the leaf springs on 1999 f150 . And change the box a few years back. Was not fun in the middle of Jan . I use to do a lot of work on lawnmowers lmao I got a 70 massy Ferguson mf 12 to run again almost set a friend on fire with a old toro . I must say all that hands on stuff is fun . Not cheap but fun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

silvertonebetty said:


> No fun . The most I’ve done was help replace the leaf springs on 1999 f150 . And change the box a few years back. Was not fun in the middle of Jan . I use to do a lot of work on lawnmowers lmao I got a 70 massy Ferguson mf 12 to run again almost set a friend on fire with a old toro . I must say all that hands on stuff is fun . Not cheap but fun
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My first big project was a full restoration on a 1979 F100 Custom when I was about 10. Been fixing junk ever since.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

There is this and it needs tires,windshield and a muffler for inspection for $900































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, I thought you were specifically looking for 67 to 72 Chevy truck. You're just looking for any old Chevy truck. 87 & up are fuel injection. Good way to go for less tinkering/hassles.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Just wait oh 6 months or so while the price of gas creeps higher. You should be able to find a pretty sweet deal on a much newer truck that doesn't need a pile of work.

Either that or just jump right in with both feet and forget the naysayers...


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lincoln said:


> Oh, I thought you were specifically looking for 67 to 72 Chevy truck. You're just looking for any old Chevy truck. 87 & up are fuel injection. Good way to go for less tinkering/hassles.


Id like the 67-72 but realistically it’s most likely to big of a project . But I’m just a big fan of Chevy pickups. But being said my land lord likes the idea of the old truck so he’s gonna ask buddy about a price 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

With an 88-98 truck like that you reaaallly need to check the tail sections of the frame, and the boxed section of the frame near the front cab mounts. They're notorious for rotting out there.

Is that one a 96+ or a 94-95?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

cboutilier said:


> With an 88-98 truck like that you reaaallly need to check the tail sections of the frame, and the boxed section of the frame near the front cab mounts. They're notorious for rotting out there.
> 
> Is that one a 96+ or a 94-95?


94 . He uses it to haul cattle . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Vehicle maintenance and especially restoration is a ginormous money pit. I bought a not bad looking 65 Malibu SS last year. Did lots of reading (honest!) before I started, thought I had my head wrapped around what it would cost to put a nice car on the road, paint, drivetrain, maybe upgrade the suspension. My wife's friends dropped by, he went in the garage took a look and said. 'Oh yeah, you'll have $80 grand in it by the time it hits the street'. Uhhh no I won't, I don't have anything anywhere near like that to spend. Laughed at him. Got the car apart, and started making a list of what I needed.

He was going to be right. Though I had done several weeks worth of steady reading on car forums, priced out loads of stuff online, and etc, I had not done ENOUGH research, by half.

I sold what I had, as is, took my lumps and won't be embarking on another project.

That said, if I had an engine shop, a welding rig, some bodyworking knowledge, a hydraulic lift.....yeah, if I had those things to start I could get out at maybe $50K, but I don't.

Won't be making that mistake again.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

silvertonebetty said:


> 94 . He uses it to haul cattle .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So it will be throttle body fuel injection. 94-95 were the best years for those. The engines were nearly bulletproof, other than the cam wearing out after 3-500k km. 

Biggest issues were frame rust, and wheel bearings. Oh, and distributor caps are regular replacements on them. What engine is in it?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

keto said:


> Vehicle maintenance and especially restoration is a ginormous money pit.
> 
> Won't be making that mistake again.


This is why I grow herbs...(not weed!...herbs for cooking).
Inexpensive, relaxing, tasty and no need to read much or buy special tools.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Don't tell me you play one of those seafoam green guitars as well?


thats not seafoam


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

And just what, exactly, is wrong with seafoam green guitars?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

eric_b said:


> And just what, exactly, is wrong with seafoam green guitars?


nothing but he's obtuse, ...among other things


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I think I’m gonna try and stop letting this get to me head . And see if it passes . As suggested I should wait a few months and save . And if I decide I don’t want one it will be new guitar day lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

cboutilier said:


> So it will be throttle body fuel injection. 94-95 were the best years for those. The engines were nearly bulletproof, other than the cam wearing out after 3-500k km.
> 
> Biggest issues were frame rust, and wheel bearings. Oh, and distributor caps are regular replacements on them. What engine is in it?


 Not sure . I just gonna wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

silvertonebetty said:


> Not sure . I just gonna wait
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If its not rotten they're a great truck. I drove a 95 for years, my brother dailys an 88, and Dad drove his 91 to over 600k before selling it.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

cboutilier said:


> If its not rotten they're a great truck. I drove a 95 for years, my brother dailys an 88, and Dad drove his 91 to over 600k before selling it.


My sister just replied to me about it “ I don’t know it’s a lot of work for $900” and she thinks there would be less on the other truck . I don’t think so 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

You know it’s stupid me thinking about a truck . I get paid aprox $200 a week . Rent is $542 . At $800-$1000 a month it leaves me with $300-$500 . Then the insurance will leave me with nodda thing left to my name . So I guess looking at it this way it’s not a wise choice . But may still try to get my licence . And if I wanted to go somewhere I could borrow a car.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> I get paid aprox $200 a week . Rent is $542 . At $800-$1000 a month it leaves me with $300-$500 . Then the insurance will leave me with nodda thing left to my name .


Before considering the idea of buying something expensive, doing the math of your income and expenses is a very wise approach. I admire you for doing this.



silvertonebetty said:


> But may still try to get my licence .


This is an excellent idea! Can someone teach you ..or will you have to pay to take lessons?


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

You make 200 a week and don't have your license? I'll guess you don't have a full shop with tools as well.

Don't buy that truck. Don't even take it for free. Speaking from experience, here is my 65 C10 that took a lot of time, tools, and cash to bring back to life.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> Before considering the idea of buying something expensive, doing the math of your income and expenses is a very wise approach. I admire you for doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> This is an excellent idea! Can someone teach you ..or will you have to pay to take lessons?


Yes one of my workers would help and I have to think responsibly sometimes . And to think if I wouldn’t of wrote about it here I’d most likely be stuck with some truck I couldn’t use 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

